# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Zometa Nebenwirkungen

## -Antje-

Ich habe schon so einiges gelesen, aber leider lassen sich viele Aussagen z.B. über die Nebenwirkungen von Medikamenten kaum interpretieren. Der eine sagt dies, der nächste behauptet etwas ganz anderes. Kiefernekrose absolut unglückliche Ausnahme oder bei Zometagabe quasi vorprogrammiert?

Mich würden deshalb eure persönlichen Erfahrungen interessieren:

Wer nimmt Zometa und wie lange?
welche Nebenwirkungen traten zu welchem Zeitpunkt auf?

Vielen Dank schonmal. Beste Grüße,

Antje

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Antje,

sehr erstaunlich ist es nicht, dass Du zu den Nebenwirkungen von Zometa divergierende Antworten und Auskünfte bekommen hast. Kaum ein Patient reagiert nämlich gleich wie der Andere auf eine Therapie. 

Ich selber bekomme Zometa seit dem 1. September 2004 alle drei Monate, seit 5. Juli 2006 monatlich. Abgesehen von einer gelegentlich Müdigkeit nach der Infusion in der Anfangsphase und einer Art leichten Fieberanfalls nach der ersten Behandlung bekam ich bis heute keine Nebenwirkungen zu spüren.

Sicherlich ist eine Kiefernekrose nicht "vorprogrammiert", sondern eher eine Ausnahme. Das heisst aber nicht, dass man das Risiko nicht ernst nehmen müsste. Ich habe deshalb mit meiner Zahnärztin halbjährliche Kontrollen vereinbart. Bei der letzten Röntgenaufnahme des gesamten Gebisses liess sich eine kleine Entzündung einer einzelnen Zahnwurzel feststellen. Die wird nun regelmässig überwacht. Sollte sie grösser und damit gefährlicher werden, beabsichtigt meine Zahnärztin eine Behandlung mit besonderen Vorsichtsmassnahmen zusammen mit dem Einsatz eines geeigneten Antibiotikums. 

Sehr ausführliche Informationen finden sich im Internet zum Stichwort "Kiefernekrose".

Beste Grüsse und Wünsche

Jürg

----------


## -Antje-

Hallo Jürg,

danke für deine Antwort.

Mir ist klar, dass jeder Körper anders auf das Medikament reagiert. Allerdings entsteht bei manchen Internetquellen der Eindruck, jeder zweite würde eine Nekrose bekommen, in anderen wiederum heißt es, dass es wirklich nur Ausnahmen sind, insbesondere als Folge von Zahnextraktionen. Es freut mich zu hören, dass du kaum Nebenwirkungen hattest/hast.

Auf weitere Erfahrungen bin ich nach wie vor gespannt.

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Antje,

seit ca. 1.5 Jahren erhalte ich Zometa.
Nur bei der ersten Behandlung war ein leichtes Wärmegefühl während der Infusion zu verspüren.
Die Zähne wurden vor der Behandlung untersucht. Das weitere Überwachungsinterwall beträgt ein halbes Jahr.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit Nekrose zu bekommen schätze ich als gering ein.

Die Infusionsdauer beträgt bei mir eine knappe Stunde.
Die Infusionsmenge sind ein halber Liter.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## WolfhardD

Hallo Antje
erhalte dieser Tage die 29.ste Zometainfusion; zunächst erhielt ich Z. ein Jahr lang monatlich, danach bis jetzt vierteljährlich und jetzt wieder wegen Knochenmetastasen monatlich.
Im Dezember/Januar 2008/2009 Zahnwurzelbehandlung ohne Hinweise auf nekrotische Erscheinungen.
Anfangs habe ich sehr nach Zometainfusionen unter massiven grippeähnlichen Erscheinungen gelitten. Nach Umstellung von 100ml auf 250 ml KochsalzLösung und einer Stunde Infusionszeit sowie viel trinken am Tage der Infusion ist das weitgehend zurückgegangen.
Wolfhard
www.prostata-sh.info

----------


## -Antje-

Auch euch vielen Dank für eure Informationen. Ich muss sagen, dass mich das schon ein wenig beruhigt, im Gegensatz zu dem Eindruck den ich vorher hatte.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Für mehr Infos zur Kiefenekrose:

http://www.aerzteblatt.de/V4/archiv/...l.asp?id=53506

----------


## MichaelF

Hallo Antje,

ich mache die Infusionen nun seit ca. 2,5 Jahren - anfangs leichte Nebenwirkungen wie Anzeichen von Erkältung bei den ersten 3 Infusionen.
Da ich die Inf. nach einem best. Schema mache seitdem völlig problemlos:

1 Vorinfusion mit 500ml Kochsalzlösung (kann so schnell sein wie es der Zugang hergibt. Dann Zometa in 250ml Kochsalz in ca. 45-60 Minuten durchlaufen lassen.

Damit gehts wirlich gut!!

Alles Gute fur Euch.....

Gruß aus München
MichaelF

----------


## WinfriedW

Ich erhalte seit knapp 4 Jahren vierwöchentlich Zometa also insgesamt ca. 50 Infusionen und spürte bisher keinerlei Nebenwirkungen. Daneben erhielt ich jede Menge Chemotherapie bzw. Zytostatika.

Seit 14 Tagen habe ich allerdings rechtsseits am Unterkiefer hinter dem letzten Zahn in Richtung Gelenk eine kleine offene Stelle. Dieses Problem steht nicht im Zusammenhang mit einer Zahnbehandlung.

Aus diesem Grunde habe ich gestern in der hiesigen Zahn- u. Kieferklinik vorgesprochen und prompt für den 15. Juni einen OP-Termin erhalten. Das wird vermutlich nur ein kleiner Eingriff. Blöd ist nur, dass ich bis zum Abheilen der OP-Wunde nichts essen darf und bis dahin über eine Sonde ernährt werden muss. Ich stelle mich auf einen 10-tägigen Krankenhausaufenthalt ein.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Winfried,

Zitat: Aus diesem Grunde habe ich gestern in der hiesigen Zahn- u. Kieferklinik vorgesprochen und prompt für den 15. Juni einen OP-Termin erhalten. Das wird vermutlich nur ein kleiner Eingriff. Blöd ist nur, dass ich bis zum Abheilen der OP-Wunde nichts essen darf und bis dahin über eine Sonde ernährt werden muss. Ich stelle mich auf einen 10-tägigen Krankenhausaufenthalt ein.

ich hoffe das ist dein einziges Problem. Ich bin mit Zometa ähnlich lange dabei, mit keinerlei Nebenwirkungen, die ganzen Jahre. Ab 2 Jahre Zometa kann die Nekrose zu einem Problem werden. Ich habe zwar "krumme" aber gesunde Zähne.

Ein leider verstorbener Freund hatte Nekrose, ein anderer Freund, noch nicht lange unter Zometa, hat gleichfalls Zahnprobleme und hat Zometa abgesetzt.

Ein wenig Gewichtsreduzierung wird dir nichts schaden. Ich habe auf Extremernährungsreduzierung umgestellt.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ich hoffe das ist dein einziges Problem. ...


Leider nicht! Ich kämpfe gegen meine Lebermetastasen mit mäßigem Erfolg.

Außerdem habe ich nach wie vor Verdauungsprobleme. Ich wiege z. Zt. 66kg und war auch schon bei 64 oder gar 62kg. Weiter wollte ich eigentlich nicht runter.

WW

----------


## HansiB

> Leider nicht! Ich kämpfe gegen meine Lebermetastasen mit mäßigem Erfolg.
> 
> Außerdem habe ich nach wie vor Verdauungsprobleme. Ich wiege z. Zt. 66kg und war auch schon bei 64 oder gar 62kg. Weiter wollte ich eigentlich nicht runter.
> 
> WW


da kann ich trotz extremer Ernährungsumstellung nicht ganz mithalten, am Abend ca. 70 kg, am Morgen ca. 68 kg. Mein Stuhlgang ist optimal, wie seit Jahren nicht, ich vermute wegen meiner Medikamentenabstinenz. 

Meine Leberwerte sind im, bzw. leicht über der Referenz. Ich dachte du therapierst dich systemisch?

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ich dachte du therapierst dich systemisch?


Das tue ich schon, nur leider bisher ohne durchschlagenden Erfolg. Das heißt nicht, dass die Therapie überhaupt nicht wirkt, aber die Wirkung ist unzureichend.

Meine Leber ist wg. der Metastasen stark vergrößert und die Labor-, insbesondere die Leberwerte sind katastrophal.

WW

----------


## -Antje-

Danke auch für die weiteren Beiträge. Bin auch weiterhin an Berichten zum Eingangsthema interessiert.

Schöne Grüße, Antje

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... für den 15. Juni einen OP-Termin erhalten. ...
> 
> WW


Die OP ist wg. schlechter Blutwerte, zu wenig Thrombo- und Leukozyten, erst mal ausgefallen  :Stirnrunzeln:  .

WW

----------


## Poldibayer

> Ich habe schon so einiges gelesen, aber leider lassen sich viele Aussagen z.B. über die Nebenwirkungen von Medikamenten kaum interpretieren. Der eine sagt dies, der nächste behauptet etwas ganz anderes. Kiefernekrose absolut unglückliche Ausnahme oder bei Zometagabe quasi vorprogrammiert?
> 
> Mich würden deshalb eure persönlichen Erfahrungen interessieren:
> 
> Wer nimmt Zometa und wie lange?
> welche Nebenwirkungen traten zu welchem Zeitpunkt auf?
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal. Beste Grüße,
> 
> Antje


Liebe Antije,

meine Frau hat seit über 20 Jahren Parkinson. Um einer Osteoporose bei tägl. 25 entspr. Tabletten vorzubeugen bekam sie ab 2007 alle 3 Monate eine Zometa-Infusion.Nach einigen Monaten ging sie wegen Zahnschmerzen zum Zahnarzt. Da der Zahn auf Eiter saß wurde er entfernt und die Schmerzen waren weg. Nach weiteren 2 Wochen war der Nachbarzahn mit Schmerzen dran. Bei der entsprechenden Untersuchung  überwies der Arzt meine Frau zum Kieferchirurgen. Dieser überwies meine Frau sofort zum Spezialisten Prof. Deppe in die Zahnklinik r.d. Isar der TU in München. Es wurde gesagt, daß bei Eiter am Kieferknochen dieser den Knochen auffrißt.Zum Glück war noch etwas Leben im Knochen. Daher mußte man keine Schiene als Kieferersatz einsetzen.Allerdings war der Nerv im Unterkiefer mit dem Eiter weg.Seither hat meine Frau oft einen  Speichelfluß den sie nicht beeinflussen kann.Soviel aus unserer Sicht zur Kiefernekrose.
Ich wünsche viel Erfolg und eine gute Entscheidung.
Poldi

----------


## WinfriedW

@Poldibayer

Gehst du davon aus, dass der vereiterte Zahn deiner Frau durch Zometa verursacht wurde. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es jede Menge Leute gibt, die ganz ohne Zometa vereiterte Zähne bekommen.

Ich habe die Sache mit der Kieferknochennekrose lange Zeit als seltene Nebenwirkung nicht wirklich ernst genommen.

Jetzt wurde mir aber in der Kieferklinik erzählt, dass es in zunehmendem Maße solche Fälle gibt. Die werden jetzt erst Auffällig, weil Zometa in hohen Dosen erst in den letzten Jahren verstärkt bei Krebspatienten eingesetzt wird. Ein oder zwei Jahre vierwöchentlich Zometa scheint kein Problem zu sein. Ich habe allerdings innerhalb von 200 Wochen 50 mal Zometa erhalten und zusätzlich alle möglichen Zytostatika (Chemo). Die Chemo verschärft die Situation zusätzlich.

WW

----------


## Poldibayer

WW

Nein, davon gehe ich nicht aus. Mir wurde gesagt, dass durch die Behandlung durch Zometa der Knochen vom Eiter aufgefressen wurde und damit auch der entsprechende Nerv weg ist.  Durch den fortgeschrittenen Parkinson wird ihre Sprache undeutlicher, zumal beim Sprechen die Zunge in das Knochenloch im Kiefer fällt.Fazit:Wenn bei einer Behandlung durch Zometa( nichts gegen Zometa) irgendwo im Körper an einem Knochen ein Eiterherd ist, ist besondere Vorsicht geboten.
Grüße

Poldibayer

----------


## Kathi1888

Mein Vater hat Zometa jeden Monat erhalten. Nach etwa einem Jahr sind ihm 2 Zähne ausgefallen. Jetzt bekommt er Bondronat - ist aber eigentlich das gleiche Medikament... Für die nächsent Jahre hat er so und so noch Zometa in sich, da die Knochen alles speichern...

Sonst hat er das Medikament gut vertragen....

Liebe Grüße

Kathi

----------


## RalfDm

> Fazit:Wenn bei einer Behandlung durch Zometa( nichts gegen Zometa) irgendwo im Körper an einem Knochen ein Eiterherd ist, ist besondere Vorsicht geboten.


Deshalb weisen wir auch immer wieder darauf hin, z. B. hier auf Seite 13 unten, dass *vor* einer Zometaverabreichung unbedingt ein Zahnarzt aufgesucht werden soll.

Ralf

----------


## WinfriedW

> Mein Vater hat Zometa® jeden Monat erhalten. Nach etwa einem Jahr sind ihm 2 Zähne ausgefallen. ...


Man darf allerdings nicht den Fehler machen, jeden ausgefallenen Zahn Zometa® zuzuschreiben. Meine Frau hat z.B. viel größere Zahnprobleme als ich und das ganz ohne Zometa®.




> ... Jetzt bekommt er Bondronat® ...


Ich befürchte, dass Bondronat® zumindest bei intravenöser Verabreichung das Problem nicht löst. Bondronat® findet im Zusammenhang mit Kieferknochennekrosen vermutlich nur deshalb seltener Erwähnung, weil dieses Medikament noch nicht so lange am Markt ist und auch seltener in der Krebstherapie zum Einsatz kommt.

Bondronat® gibt's auch in Tablettenform. Das scheint aber das Problem auch nicht zu lösen.

Die Fachinformation zu Bondronat® 2 mg bzw. 6mg Konzentrat zur Herstellung einer Infusionslösung enthält folgende Passage:

_"__Über Kieferknochennekrosen, im Allgemeinen mit Zahnextraktionen und/oder lokalen Infektionen (einschließlich Osteomyelitis) einhergehend, wurde bei Krebspatienten berichtet, deren Behandlungsschemata primär_ _intravenös verabreichte Bisphosphonate einschlossen. Viele dieser Patienten erhielten außerdem eine Chemotherapie und Kortikosteroide. Kieferknochennekrosen wurden auch bei Patienten mit Osteoporose berichtet, die orale Bisphosphonate erhielten._ 

_Eine zahnärztliche Untersuchung mit geeigneten Präventivmaßnahmen sollte vor der Behandlung mit Bisphosphonaten für Patienten mit begleitenden Risikofaktoren (z. B. Krebs, Chemotherapie, Radiotherapie, Kortikosteroiden und mangelhafter Mundhygiene) in Betracht gezogen werden._ 

_Während der Behandlung sollten invasive zahnärztliche Maßnahmen bei diesen Patienten nach Möglichkeit vermieden werden. Bei Patienten, die während der Behandlung mit Bisphosphonaten eine Kieferknochennekrose entwickeln, könnte ein zahnärztlicher Eingriff diesen Zustand verschlechtern. Es liegen keine Daten für Patienten vor, die eine zahnärztliche Maßnahme benötigen, und die darauf hinweisen, ob ein Abbruch der Behandlung mit Bisphosphonaten das Risiko von Kieferknochennekrosen reduziert. Der Behandlungsplan von jedem Patienten sollte auf der klinischen Beurteilung des behandelnden Arztes, basierend auf einer individuellen Nutzen/Risiko Bewertung, beruhen."_

Die Fachinformation zu den 50mg Bondronat® Filmtabletten enthält einen sehr ähnlichen Passus.




> Deshalb weisen wir auch immer wieder darauf hin, z. B. hier auf Seite 13 unten, dass *vor* einer Zometaverabreichung unbedingt ein Zahnarzt aufgesucht werden soll.
> 
> Ralf


Hilft allerdings auch nur bedingt. Meine Kieferknochennekrose ist ganz ohne irgendeine invasive Zahnbehandlung entstanden und befindet sich am Unterkiefer hinter dem letzten Zahn. Sie ist also unabhängig von irgendwelchen Zahnproblemen. Vorausgegangen ist eine begrenzte Zahnfleischentzündung. Schwer zu sagen, was deren Ursache war. Vielleicht, kann ich jedenfalls nicht ausschließen, war es eine Zahnfleischverletzung. Vielleicht war die Ursache der Zahnfleischentzündung auch die Knochennekrose selbst.

WW

----------


## HansiB

> Hilft allerdings auch nur bedingt. Meine Kieferknochennekrose ist ganz ohne irgendeine invasive Zahnbehandlung entstanden und befindet sich am Unterkiefer hinter dem letzten Zahn. Sie ist also unabhängig von irgendwelchen Zahnproblemen. Vorausgegangen ist eine begrenzte Zahnfleischentzündung. Schwer zu sagen, was deren Ursache war. Vielleicht, kann ich jedenfalls nicht ausschließen, war es eine Zahnfleischverletzung. Vielleicht war die Ursache der Zahnfleischentzündung auch die Knochennekrose selbst.
> 
> WW


Lieber Winfried,

auch ich bekomme, wie bekannt Zometa, seit vielen Jahren, dazu seit geraumer Zeit, gegen die Leitlinen, versteht sich, Alendronsäure oral, täglich. Zum Glück habe ich bisher keine Nekroseprobleme. Ich kenne Freunde, die litten auch darunter.

Viel Glück, Konrad

Auch du könntest mal deine PKG erweiter, ich werde regelmässig aufgefordert das zu tun, nur weiss ich warum ich das momentan nicht mache. Aber das verstehen diejenigen nicht.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Konnrad,



> Lieber Winfried,
> 
> auch ich bekomme, wie bekannt Zometa, seit vielen Jahren, dazu seit geraumer Zeit, gegen die Leitlinen, versteht sich, Alendronsäure oral, täglich. Zum Glück habe ich bisher keine Nekroseprobleme. Ich kenne Freunde, die litten auch darunter. Viel Glück, Konrad


 Zometa Infusionen und oral noch Alendronsäure Tabletten 70 mg pro Woche?

Verstehe ich nicht -doppeltgemoppelt- was soll das wieder einen Sinn machen aber bei Dir weiß man ja, daß Du deine Eigene Strategie fährst und daher dein Profil nicht erweiten möchtest!
Mach es Gut, Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Helmut,

bisher bin ich mit meinen Bifosfonaten nicht schlecht gefahren wie ich meine.

Wenn mir min Arzt beide verschreibt, wa selten genug passiert, somache ich das. An solchen Emfehlungen sind größere Köpfe beteiligt, als wir Hanseln im Forum. 

Zitat: Verstehe ich nicht -doppeltgemoppelt- was soll das wieder einen Sinn machen aber bei Dir weiß man ja, daß Du deine Eigene Strategie fährst und daher dein Profil nicht erweiten möchtest!

Erspart mir dieses dumme Gerede, ich habe die Gründe genannt.

Warum fragt ihr nicht WW, HansW, Pferdediebin u.v.a. nach Erweiterung der PKG, LASST MICH BITTE IN RUHE.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Die OP ist wg. schlechter Blutwerte, zu wenig Thrombo- und Leukozyten, erst mal ausgefallen  .


Seither ist meine Kieferknochen Osteonekrose weitgehend unbehandelt. Ich spüle regelmäßig mit Hexoral.

Komme gerade vom Nachschauen aus der Kieferklinik, wobei ich mit dem sicheren Gefühl dort hin ging, dass sich der Befund langsam aber sicher vergrößerte. Das sah zunächst auch der Kieferchirurg so. Beschwerden hatte ich jedoch keine. Dann passierte ein kleines Wunder. Der Arzt fasste mit einer kleinen Zange den nekrotischen (abgestorbenen) Knochencluster, der sich sofort löste. Das Beste ist, dass sich darunter neue Schleimhaut gebildet hat.

So gehe ich davon aus, dass sich zumindest dieses Problem in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst hat und das, obwohl es bei Kieferknochennekrosen nach Expertenmeinung eigentlich keine Spontanheilungen gibt.

WW

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Ich befürchte, dass Bondronat® zumindest bei intravenöser Verabreichung das Problem nicht löst. Bondronat® findet im Zusammenhang mit Kieferknochennekrosen vermutlich nur deshalb seltener Erwähnung, weil dieses Medikament noch nicht so lange am Markt ist und auch seltener in der Krebstherapie zum Einsatz kommt.


Zometa ist seit 2002 zugelassen und Bondronat seit 2003; Bondronat wird sehr häufig bei der Krebstherapie (bes. bei Brustkrebs) verwendet.
Es gibt Untersuchungen (z.B. Uni Bonn), dass Nekrosen bei Bondronat sehr viel weniger häufig sind als unter Zometa.
Auch sollen Nebenwirkungen (Leber, Niere) unter Bondronat erheblich geringer sein.
Ich selbst bin vor 1 1/2 Jahren nach 3-jähriger Zometa Behandlung auf Bondronat umgestiegen.
Thema wurde auch schon intensiv diskutiert unter

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=4497

Klaus

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Winfried,

ich gratuliere dir zu dinem kleinen Wunder. Aussitzen und den Körper reagieren lassen, ist manchmal gar nicht so schlecht. Ich bin da ein kleiner Weltmeister.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Winfried,

lässt Du Dir zur Zeit Zometa geben, oder machst Du eine Pause?

Viele Grüße
Hans (GL)

----------


## Dietrich.W.

Hallo!
Schaue mal in mein Profil, vielleicht kannst Du da etwas an Infos gebrauchen.
Alles Gute und viele Grüße!

----------


## charly98

Hallo Antje,
ich bekomme Zometa seit Oktober 2008 monatlich und hatte nur bei der ersten
Infusion starke Nebenwirkungen die sich Grippeähnlich darstellten. War aber nach 2 Tagen vorbei und danach absolut keine Probleme mehr.

LG

Charly98

----------


## -Antje-

Es beruhigt mich ein bisschen, zu lesen, dass man die Nebenwirkung meistens in den Griff kriegt.

Mein Vater hat die erste Zometa-Infusion bekommen und es ging ihm zwei Tage lang schlecht (Grippesymptome). Ich hoffe, dass es nur beim ersten mal so war.

----------


## Pinguin

*Die Weichen stellt das PCa selbst*

Hallo Antje, sicher ist Dir *das entgangen*. Noch täglich erinnern seine Beiträge an einen hilfsbereiten Menschen.

----------


## Anonymous2

Hallo,
zur weiteren Information bezüglich "Zometa":

  Zur Anwendung von Bisphosphonaten (Zometa):

 
  Zur Standardtherapie eines fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms gehört 
  bekannterweise Zoledronat (Handelsname: Zometa). 
 
Immer wieder höre ich von den Problemen bei der Verabreichung von Zoledronat, ob in der Selbsthilfegruppe oder in verschiedenen Arztpraxen.
Daher für alle Betroffenen und Interessierten hier einige 
wesentliche Einnahmekriterien: 
1. Bisphosphonate (orale Verabreichung) sollen immer mindestens 1 Stunde vor oder 2 Stunden nach Nahrungsaufnahme eingenommen werden. Bei parenteraler Verabreichung (also per Infusion) spiele die Nahrungsaufnahme während des Infusionsablaufes keine Rolle. 
Grund: Bei Einnahme von Bisphosphonaten zusammen mit oder bis zu zwei Stunden nach einer Mahlzeit reduziert sich die Resorption um ca. 90 % !! 
D.h., wenn darauf nicht geachtet wird, ist u. U. die Prozedur der Verabreichung weitgehend sinnlos!
Da die Bisphosphonate mit zweiwertigen Kationen Komplexe bilden
können, wird die Resorption durch eine begleitende Nahrungsaufnahme oder kalziumhaltige Getränke wie Milch zusätzlich eingeschränkt.  
 
2. Bei der Anwendung sollte auf ein ausreichend großes 
Flüssigkeitsvolumen und auf eine *langsame* Anwendungsdauer geachtet werden. Es sollten optimal 1000 ml Infusionslösung (0,9 % w/v Natriumchloridlösung 
oder eine 5 % w/v Glukoselösung) zur Verabreichung verwendet werden. 
Grund: Bei bestimmten vorbelasteten Patienten kann es zu einer starken Belastung der Nierentätigkeit kommen, die in seltenen Fällen bis zum akuten Nierenversagen gehen kann! 
 
Zu den Risikofaktoren zählen ein höheres Lebensalter, das Vorliegen eines 
Multiplen Myeloms oder eines Diabetes mellitus. Die Einnahme zusätzlicher potenziell nierenschädigender Medikamente sowie eine vorbestehende bzw. fortschreitende Niereninsuffizienz gehören dazu. 
(Das Risiko ist besonders bei intravenöser Bisphophonattherapie gegeben.) 
 
  2.1. Bei den ersten Anwendungen tritt bei vielen Patienten eine sogenannte 
  Akute-Phase-Reaktion auf. Die Patienten bekommen einen Temperaturanstieg 
  und grippeähnliche Symptome. Diese Phase geht mit einem Abfall der Lymphozytenzahlen im peripheren Blut und einem Anstieg des C-reaktiven Proteins einher. Sie tritt vor allem nach der ersten Bisphosphonat-Gabe oft sehr heftig auf und bildet sich innerhalb von ca. drei Tagen wieder zurück. 

  Grund für diese Reaktion ist die Freisetzung von Zytokinen, besonders 
  Interleukin - 6, Tumor-Nekrose*Faktor - alpha und  Interferon-gamma. 
  Bei besonders heftiger Reaktion können nichtsteroidale Antiphlogistika 
  eingesetzt werden, aber nur dann, denn die Reaktion wirkt gegen den Tumor. 
 
3. Bisphosphonate sollten bei vorliegender Indikation in verwöchentlichen Abständen verabreicht werden. Grund: Die Halbwertszeit von Bisphosphonaten (z.B. Pamidronat) beträgt im Blut ca. 4S Minuten, im Knochen jedoch (vermutlich) bis zu 10 Jahren. Aber, die Bisphosphonate werden von der Oberfläche in das Knocheninnere verlagert, bedingt durch allgemeine Umbauvorgänge im Knochen. Daher ist aus diesem Grund eine Intervalltherapie in kurzen Abständen notwendig, weil eben die erwünschte Wirkung in den Oberflächenbereichen der Knochen stattfindet. 
 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=2147 
 
4. Kiefernekrosen
Diese können bei einigen Patienten auftreten. Betroffen sind  
möglicherweise bis zu 0,1  1 % der Patienten! 
Ein guter Arzt erklärt das natürlich immer seinen Patienten. Ich meine,           
die eben gegebenen Informationen sind zwar für die Anwendung
selbstverständlich, aber vielleicht braucht der eine oder andere 
Betroffene diese vielleicht doch.

----------


## VThorsten

Hallo Antje,

ich lese gerade das dein Vater die erste Zometa-Infusion bekommen hat, leider mit den bekannten Nebenwirkungen.
ich kann nur raten die Infusionzeit bei den nächsten auf 90 min zu verlängern und reichlich trinken. (2-3 Liter, dies sollte eigentlich immer gemacht werden)

Nach diesen Veränderungen gab es bei mir keine Nebenwirkungen mehr. Bei meiner ersten Infusion lief alles in ca. 45 min rein und ich hatte zwei Tage was davon - das nervte.

Auch wichtig unbedingt den Zahnstatus beachten, sofort und dann alle 3 Monate zum Zahnarzt, dem natürlich auch mitteilen das dein Vater Bisphosphonat - Zometa bekommt. ( Gefahr von  Kiefernekrosen)

Grüsse
Veit

----------


## -Antje-

Nochmals Danke für die weiteren Beiträge.

Und auch für deinen Hinweis, Hutschi. Das ist traurig.

----------

